# Delete PMs on iPhone?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it possible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

not sure what you mean. I have an iphone and I use tapatalk for TAM. I can delete pms in tapatalk.


----------

